# Jowls n Paws



## ScottFischer (Jun 27, 2011)

Our puppy is 5 months old and I have a couple of questions. I have noticed his jowls are starting to droop and he sometimes drools. Also, his paws are webbed...any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

welcome


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Pictures?

Does he drool in the car? Or when nervous/excited? That can be very normal and why we have to join up those dog classes and take all the road trips for socialization.


----------

